# Will a holiday visa jeopardise as potential spousal visa



## IanMcWright (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello All

I (with GB passport) have recently arrived in the UK and have been lucky enough to receive a job offer. For me to get my wife to join me means we will have to apply for a spousal visa and I will have had to work for 6 months to proof of income.

My question is, can my wife come and visit me on a holiday visa and return to apply for her spousal visa without jeopardising her chances?

Thanks


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think this is in the wrong section.

I cannot see how your wife visiting can negatively affect her visa, to the contrary, it should improve her chances, if anything, as it helps to prove the relationship. As you are a UK citizen, I can hardly believe that you have to prove income for her to join you. I would check with the HA. Human Rights legislation determines that you have a right to 'family life'.
A bigger requirement will be to prove the relationship; being married for a long time will help in this respect. A recent marriage will cause more significant investigation by the HA.


----------



## IanMcWright (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. The requirements for spousal visa are extreme even if I am a GB citizen. We have a son as well who is awaiting a GB passport. 

For me to work 6 months and then to wait for the visa application means I could be away from my family for up to 10 months. This is tragic for me. That is why I am trying to plan holiday visits inbetween.

I am so scared the Visa application will be rejected at the end of the day I do not want to do anything that could jeopardise the process.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

?

Isn't this for the UK forum? Here we are discussing visas and immigration permits INTO SOUTH AFRICA.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I read through the border agency requirements and it has certainly changed since 1990, when I moved to the UK. You are right about the financial requirements that must be met; I am surprised the EU is not all over them. At least when your son gets his UK citizenship he will not count towards another dependent.
I suggest you speak to the Home Office to check the visa requirements for a visit and the impact it might or might not have on on future visa applications.

As a matter of interest; how about getting your visa application lodged with your current employment record to get the rest of the checks under way, and then submit the final 6 month proof of income when you have worked for 6 months. That might short-circuit the process somewhat. It might also help if you have an employment contract that has minimum employment period specified.

It might be wort it to contact a lawyer. Read this page re human rights and note the para about 'respect of family life'. NOTE: I hope this link is OK to post here.
Human Rights Law


----------

